# FedergabelFrage



## Fie (6. März 2010)

Ich grüße Euch!

Diese Zollangaben, wofür stehen die?

Die Schaftlänge, kann ich die so einfach kürzen? Meine alte Manitou ist für das neue Bike zu lang...
Ich bin auch grad am Gucken nach einer neueren Gabel die bis 160cm geht und Lockout besitzt.
Gibt es irgendwo sowas wie ein Leitfaden, wo die Gabel einem erklärt wird?
Druck- und Zugstufe etc machen mich wahnsinnig. Luftgabel... und was es noch so alles gibt an Beschreibungen.

Grüßle

Micha


----------



## scylla (6. März 2010)

Die Zollangaben bezeichnen den Durchmesser vom Gabelschaft. Der muss zum Durchmesser vom Steuerrohr an deinem Rahmen passen.
Es gibt verschiedene Standards:
1'' -> fast nur noch bei ganz alten Rädern, uninteressant
1 1/8'' -> noch sowas wie der Standard für Mtbs
1.5'' -> gibt es immer mehr davon, für Oversized-Steuerrohre, soll zu mehr Stabilität führen
tapered -> konisch von 1.5'' auf 1 1/8'' zulaufend. Der neuste Standard für min. Gewicht und max. Stabilität.

Dein Coilair sollte ein 1 1/8'' Steuerrohr haben, wenn mich nicht alles täuscht. 

Einen Gabelschaft kann man einfach so kürzen. Man muss nur drauf achten, dass er sauber gerade abgeschnitten ist, und hinterher die Grate gut entfernen. Deswegen ist es beim Gabelkauf immer besser, eine Gabel mit möglichst langem Schaft zu kaufen. Miss am besten mal nach, wie lang die Klemmung von deinem Vorbau ist, wie hoch der Steuersatz baut, und wie lang das Steuerrohr ist. Der Schaft der Gabel sollte min. so lang sein wie die Summe aus dem Ganzen. 
Kürzen geht immer, aber dazugeben geht eben nicht 

Noch ein Tipp: Verbau die Gabel erst mal so wie sie ist, und setz zum Ausgleich für das "zu lang" ein paar Spacer rein. Wenn du nicht genug hast... sollte eigentlich jeder Radladen eine Kiste voll (alter) Spacer rumliegen haben, wo er dir 1-2 für ein paar cent verkaufen kann. Also natürlich erst mal die Spacer unter den Vorbau... dann fährst du damit mal ein paar Runden probe und schaust, wie es passt. Wenn dir die Front dann zu hoch ist, nimmst du das Ganze wieder auseinander und setzt einen Spacer über den Vorbau. Das Ganze so lang, bis du deine optimale Höhe gefunden hast. Dann kannst du die Gabel kürzen, und kannst dir sicher sein, dass du nicht zu viel wegnimmst. 

Wenn du unter dem Vorbau keinen Spacer haben magst, kannst du aber am besten einen Spacer (wenigstens einen 0.5 cm dicken) über dem Vorbau lassen. Wenn du mal einen anderen Vorbau montieren willst, der höher baut als der alte, oder einen anderen Steuersatz, bist du damit auf der sicheren Seite, und hast noch ein bisschen Spielraum mit der Gabelschaftlänge.

Zu den verschiedenen Typen von Gabeln kriegt man eigentlich in der Wikipedia einen ganz guten Überblick: 
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fahrradgabel

Bei den ganz alten Gabeln gibt es noch Elastomere als Dämpfer. Das ist aber heute passee. Jetzt ist die Wahl eher zwischen Luftgabel und Stahlfedergabel. 
Luftgabeln haben als großen Vorteil das geringere Gewicht, und dass sie sich sehr einfach mittels Einstellen des Luftdrucks auf das Fahrergewicht und die Fahrervorlieben einstellen lassen. Dafür sind sie dann allerdings meistens immer noch teurer als Stahlfedergabeln, und haben zumindest bisher in Extremsituationen ein schlechteres Ansprechverhalten. Will heißen, dass die bei einem Drop schon mal durch den mittleren Federweg einfach durchtauchen können. Das Problem soll angeblich bei den neueren Modellen (vor allem bei den DualAir Gabeln von RockShocks) minimiert sein, aber Erfahrung hab ich mit denen noch nicht. Wenn du allerdings eh nicht im Bikepark unterwegs bist, wäre eine Luftgabel klar die bessere Wahl für dich zwecks Einstellfreundlichkeit und Gewicht.
Bei Stahlgabeln kann man die Federung auch auf sich einstellen. Allerdings muss man dazu dann eben die Gabel aufmachen und die Feder austauschen. Für die meisten Modelle gibt es 4-5 unterschiedliche Federhärten, von extra weich bis bockhart. Daran siehst du aber schon, dass die Einstellung nicht so fein sein kann, wie über den Luftdruck, außer du kaufst dir "Tuning"-Federn, deren Härte genau auf dich zugeschnitten ist. 

Mit der Druck- und Zugstufe wird es ein bisschen komplizierter als mit der Federhärte... manche aktuellen Gabeln haben sogar schon die Druckstufe aufgeteilt auf High- und Lowspeed Druckstufe 
Ganz allgemein gesagt ist die Zugstufe für die Ausfedergeschwindigkeit zuständig, und die Druckstufe für die Eintauchgeschwindigkeit. Nicht alle Gabeln haben diese Einstellmöglichkeiten (besonders im Niedrigpreissegment wird das eben doch mal vernachlässigt). Aber besonders für eine Langhubige Gabel mit 160mm ist es toll so was zu haben, vorausgesetzt man ist bereit am Anfang ein paar Minuten in die richtige Einstellung zu investieren.
Die Zugstufe sollte grob so eingestellt sein, dass das Bike, wenn du es runterdrückst und dann wieder "hochschnappen" lässt, schnell ausfedert, aber dabei gerade nicht mit dem Vorderrad den Boden verlässt und hochspringt. Mit der Druckstufe kann man spielen, um z.B. das Wegtauchen der Gabel beim Bremsen weitestgehend zu unterbinden. 

Einen Lockout zu haben ist auch praktisch, wenn man mal länger auf Asphalt fährt, und zur Kraftersparnis das Bike "ruhigstellen" will, oder um das Wippen der Gabel im Wiegetritt zu unterbinden. Noch ein Punkt für die Luftgabel 

Mein Preistipp für die Gabel wäre eine Suntour Durolux mit 120-160mm Federweg.
Ich habe die zwar selbst noch nicht getestet, aber man hört (fast) nur Gutes davon. (Stöber mal im Liteville-Unterforum ein bisschen danach, da verbauen etliche Leute die Durolux... und das sind nicht gerade Baumarktbikes, an die die Gabeln drangeschraubt werden ). OK, das Image von der Firma ist nicht besonders gut, aber wenn sie in letzter Zeit gute Gabeln bauen...
Zumindest hat das Teil sogar eine Absenkfunktion, die auch (im Gegensatz zum U-Turn oder 2-Step System von RockShox, das wohl im Moment wieder mal mit einigen Problemen zu kämpfen hat) zu funktionieren scheint, und es wäre eine Luftgabel, mit der damit verbundenen leichten Einstellung. Eine einstellbare Druckstufe hat sie glaub ich nicht, nur eine einstellbare Zugstufe. Aber das scheint die meisten Leute bei der Gabel nicht zu stören. Wahrscheinlich ist die Werkseinstellung der Druckstufe schon ganz in Ordnung.

Wenn du noch ein bisschen länger sparst und auf eine Absenkung verzichten kannst: 
meine beiden Favouriten für 140-150mm Gabeln sind die Fox Vanilla (Stahlfedergabel) und die RockShox Revelation Team Dual Air (Luftgabel mit Zweikammer-System, deswegen Dual Air). Die stehen für mein Liteville gerade zur Auswahl, und ich kann mich irgendwie noch nicht richtig entscheiden 

Ich hoffe, der kleine Roman hat dir ein bisschen weitergeholfen 

Grüße, Nika

PS: Mir ist grade noch was eingefallen zur Gabel: Um die alten Laufräder erst mal weiter verwenden zu können, muss du darauf achten, wofür die Naben ausgelegt sind. Da gibt es bei den Federgabeln blöderweise schon wieder verschiedene Standards: 15mm Steckachse, 20mm Steckachse, 9mm Achse für Schnellspanner. Manche Naben kann man auch von 9mm Achse auf 15mm Steckachse umrüsten. Da musst du am besten mal schauen, welche Naben du hast, und versuchen, dich im I'Net drüber schlau zu machen. Oder schreib hier die Typenbezeichnung rein... dann wird dir geholfen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (6. März 2010)

Noch mal eine kleine Auflistung, welche Gabeln ich in die Auswahl ziehen würde. Hab zwar nicht alle davon selbst getestet, aber da ich mich auch gerade mit dem Problem "Gabel um 140mm Federweg" beschäftige, hier mal die Gabeln, die ich entweder aufgrund der Reviews oder aus eigener Erfahrung für "tauglich" befunden habe:

RockShox: finger Weg von 2-Step und den U-Turn Sachen der 2010er Modelle, bei älteren Modellen scheint U-Turn ok

Pike -> 140mm, recht schwer, Ansprechverhalten ist in Ordnung (selbst getestet), scheint auch dauerhaft zu funktionieren
http://www.jehlebikes.de/rock-shox-pike-454-air-2008.html

Revelation Dual Air -> kann man selbst traveln auf 130, 140 oder 150mm
http://www.actionsports.de/product_info.php?refID=froogle&products_id=16166
die Team wäre mein Favourit, ist aber ein bisschen teurer
http://www.doublexstore.de/product_...x-Revelation-Team-Dual-Air---wei----2010.html

Fox: tolle Gabeln, aber teuer 

Talas -> absenkbar, selbst gefahren, taucht bei wenig Luftdruck manchmal weg bei großen Stufen
http://www.jehlebikes.de/fox-32-talas-iii-rlc-2009.html

Vanilla -> 140 mm Stahlfedergabel, im Vergleich zur Talas schwerer, aber 
http://preiswerte-fahrradteile.de/product_info.php/products_id/5746

Suntour: scheint besser als der Ruf

Epicon -> 140mm gibts auch für Schnellspanner
http://rad-speyer.eu/shop/article_3...icon-RLD-Disk-only---26-Zoll-weiß-140-mm.html

Durolux -> 120mm-160mm Absenkfunktion, relativ schwer, Achtung, nur für Steckachse
http://www.srsuntour-cycling.com/SI.../index.php?screen=sh.product_series&tnid=2557


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
ab hier hören meine Favouriten auf! nur noch der Vollständigkeit halber 

Magura: die Gabeln sind schön, aber meistens nicht besonders steif. Deswegen wären sie für mich aus der Auswahl raus (besonders noch zu dem Preis), aber es gibt ja auch Leute, die die Gabeln mögen. Wahrscheinlich besonders deswegen, weil sie relativ leicht sind. Deswegen bring ich sie hier trotzdem.

Wotan -> 120-160 mm absenkbar (scheint aber manchmal Probleme zu haben) 
http://www.tnc-hamburg.com/TNC-Shop...-WOTAN--Federgabel-120---160-mm-Federweg.html

Thor -> 140 mm auch nicht sehr steif 
http://www.actionsports.de/product_info.php?refID=froogle&products_id=16963

Manitou: mal hop, mal top, aber die aktuellen Modelle scheinen wieder gut zu sein. Für mich wär's trotzdem nicht die erste Wahl...

Minute: 140mm, gibts sowohl für Steckachse, als auch für Schnellspanner
http://www.tnc-hamburg.com/TNC-Shop...bsolut-Federgabel-140-mm-weiss-Disc-Only.html

Über Marzocchi Gabeln denke ich gar nicht mehr nach. Die hatten in letzter Zeit einfach zu viel Murks gemacht. Selbst wenn sie sich jetzt anscheinend wieder gefangen haben. Die Modelljahre 2008/2009 sind jedenfalls ein absolutes No-go


----------



## Bergradlerin (6. März 2010)

Ich habe die 150er 2010er Revelation (Steckachse) und bin superzufrieden damit. Sie brauchte ein paar Kilometer (Höhenmeter!), um richtig frei zu werden, klackerte auch mal, aber das ist inzwischen kein Thema mehr. Ist allerdings eine Enduro-Federgabel, für Dich wohl eher nicht geeignet. Willst Du die nicht, würde ich Dir natürlich eine Fox Talas empfehlen - wenn Du das Geld ausgeben willst. 

Was spricht eigentlich gegen eine Steckachse? Nichts! Im Gegenteil. Es passt immer alles, wie oft Du das Vorderrad auch demontierst. Ich steh´ drauf!  

Nachtrag: Ich habe eine R7 - und bin am Mescalin (Carbon-Hardtail eher Richtung Leichtbau also) angesichts des Gewichts und Ansprechverhaltens sehr zufrieden. Man streitet zwar gern über diese Gabel (wie auch schon die Vorgängerin Scareb, von der ich auch zwei gefahren habe, beide sind noch immer bei neuen Besitzern problemlos im Einsatz), aber ich liebe sie. Samtweich im Ansprechverhalten und durchgeschlagen ist sie auch nie. Stabilität? Zugegeben, bei harten Bremsmanövern nicht sehr. Aber so what?!


----------



## Martina H. (6. März 2010)

> ...alles von Scylla



Boah, dem ist eigentlich nichts mehr hinzuzufügen :bewunder:

Nur noch der Vollständigkeit halber: von DT Swiss gibt es auch Gabeln im 130 mm - 150 mm Bereich (kenn ich aber auch nicht persönlich, weiss daher weder, was sie kosten, noch was sie taugen)

M.


----------



## Bergradlerin (6. März 2010)

Martina H. schrieb:


> Nur noch der Vollständigkeit halber: von DT Swiss gibt es auch Gabeln im 130 mm - 150 mm Bereich (kenn ich aber auch nicht persönlich, weiss daher weder, was sie kosten, noch was sie taugen)



Sehr gut, soweit ich die Tests kenne und Meinungen gehört habe. Allerdings halt teuer...


----------



## Pfadfinderin (6. März 2010)

Eine Steckachse bietet den Vorteil der geringeren Verwindungssteifigkeit, d.h. du hast bergab eine größere Lenkpräzision. Von DT gibt´s bei Laufrädern das Throughbolt-System, damit ist man sogar flexibel, ob man die Steckachse (also das Throughbolt) benutzt oder den Schnellspanner.


----------



## scylla (6. März 2010)

@Pfadfinderin
Steckachse ist super! Ich würde das eigentlich nur noch nehmen, besonders bei Gabeln ab 140mm Federweg.

Das Problem ist ein anderes: 
Wenn man Laufräder mit Naben für Schnellspanner hat, und die weiterverwenden will, muss man eben aufpassen bei der Gabel. Einige lassen sich wie du auch schon sagst auf 15mm Steckachse, wie sie z.B. Fox verwendet, umrüsten. Geht aber nicht bei allen Naben...


----------



## Fie (7. März 2010)

*WOW*,

scylla - vielen vielen Dank!

Jetzt weiß ich endlich mal, was Spacer sind  

Beim alten Bike sind vorn wie hinten Magura-Naben (Magura Comp) verbaut. Hinten ist ein Schnellspanner von Magura, vorn Shimano.


----------



## scylla (7. März 2010)

Fie schrieb:


> Beim alten Bike sind vorn wie hinten Magura-Naben (Magura Comp) verbaut. Hinten ist ein Schnellspanner von Magura, vorn Shimano.



nix für ungut... hat gestern eh geschneit 

Mit den Magura Comp gibt es glaub ich keine elegante "Hersteller-Lösung" zum Umrüsten auf Steckachse, wie bei den DT Naben. Würde wahrscheinlich nur durch Aufbohren gehen... nicht zu empfehlen


----------



## Fie (8. März 2010)

Also,

ich bin an einer Gabel dran, die fÃ¼r mich reserviert wird, denn im Moment ist Ebbe. Ich konnte grad noch einen Innenlager bezahlen und auf meinem Konto befinden sich jetzt momentan 1,92 â¬ 
Keine Sorge - *ICH* verhungere nicht so schnell und das Kind auch nicht 

Ist halt so, dass ich grad mit dem zurechtkommen muÃ, was ich da habe. Ich habe scyall die Gabel gezeigt, an der ich dran bin und sie wÃ¤re fÃ¼r mich "vorerst" genau die Richtig. Den Unterschied zur Steckachse kann ich nachvollziehen, geht halt aber grad nicht. Aber eure Tipps sind gespeichert und ich werde daran arbeiten. Und wenn es gar nicht geht, muÃ ich halt meine alte Manitou verbauen und gut ist. Der VerkÃ¤ufer Ã¼bt sich im Moment mit Geduld, was mich sehr freut. 

Sollte es noch mehr Tipps geben, ich bin aufnahmefÃ¤hg 

Danke sehr!

GrÃ¼Ãle

Micha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pfadfinderin (8. März 2010)

Ne Steckachse ist nicht überlebenswichtig, du hast sicher auch mit einer "normalen" Gabel mit Schnellspanner deinen Spaß! Das macht sich eh erst bei schnelleren Geschwindigkeiten und viel Federweg bemerkbar, da halt langhubige Gabeln einen größeren Hebel zur Verwindung haben als kürzere Gabeln.


----------



## RST_Europe_Team (10. März 2010)

@ Fie: es gibt auch Federgabeln mit Achsadaptern, sodass man vorerst mit der alten Nabe bzw. dem Laufrad weiter fahren kann und später auf das verwindungssteifere Steckachssystem umsteigen kann - den Hersteller der o.g. Federgabeln nennen wir lieber mal nicht 

Gruß vom RST_Europe_Team.


----------



## 666steve666 (13. März 2010)

Die Manitous sollte man sich genauer anschauen!
Die sprechen super soft an, die Druckstufe ist geringer als z.B. bei FOX und dadurch sind sie für Leichtgewichte < 75 kg viel besser geeignet.
Die Probleme der Vergangenheit sind, bei denen die mir bekannt sind und was man von Leuten hört, die wirklich eine fahren, pasé.
Auch ist das IT-Absenksystem vom Lenker aus, das praktischste in meinen Augen.
Die MRD Varianten sind auch besonders leicht. Wer will schon ein bleischweres Bike, wenn man selbst nicht viel wiegt.


----------

